# Probleme mit dem Einloggen



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich heute registriert und anschließend über meine E-Mail-Adresse meinen Account aktivieren lassen.

Trotz richtiger Eingabe meines Benutzernamens/Kennwortes bekomme ich immer wieder die Meldung das die Eingabe falsch war.
Dieses kann aber nicht sein, da ich alles richtig eingegeben habe. 

Die Cookies sind aktiviert.

Bin froh wenn ich eine Antwort bekomme.

Euer 1234


----------



## Heiko (19 Oktober 2003)

Schick mir bitte mal Deinen Usernamen an [email protected] (falls Du ihn hier nicht nennen willst).
Ich schau dann mal in die Config.


----------



## 1234 (19 Oktober 2003)

*Vielen Dank*

  @Heiko

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Jetzt klappt alles. 8)


----------



## Heiko (19 Oktober 2003)

Unmögliches wird sofort erledigt, Wunder dauern etwas länger


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

*Einloggen*

Hi,

dies ist ein Test, habe auch Probleme gehabt beim Einloggen...

Dialerpain


----------

